# Is Parsley bad for Maltese?



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi SM Family,

My wife started to pay more close attention to the ingredients of the treats we've been giving to our boy Biscuit. One of his favorites is the Trader Joe's Chicken and Brown Rice stick. However the ingredients indicate there is parsley included. 

Is parsley safe for Maltese?

Love and hugs to everyone!
Vinh and Ann


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

not that I have heard of.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Parsley itself is not harmful. I do wonder where the chicken comes from that is put into the treats. I am sure you have heard of all the Chicken Jerkey Treats making animals very sick and sometimes causing death. I know your treats come from Trader Joe's...I love the store myself but have never gotten any dog products from them. I would do a little investigating on where the chicken comes from. 

I hope Bicuit is feeling good. :wub:


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

I make home cooked food for our little girl, and always add a dash of parsley. Parsley is perfectly safe for dogs. It's rich in vitamins, potassium and other minerals. It helps improve digestion and it's biggest bonus? It combats bad doggy breath


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Katya said:


> I make home cooked food for our little girl, and always add a dash of parsley. Parsley is perfectly safe for dogs. It's rich in vitamins, potassium and other minerals. It helps improve digestion and it's biggest bonus? It combats bad doggy breath


:thumbsup:

Me too... I home cook. Parsley is a common ingredient I use.

Grace LOVES herbs and spices... so I cook for them and me at the same time (I do onion separately). Parsley is one of her favorites


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Safe Herbs for Dogs | eHow.com

A small list of safe herbs for dogs. Both of mine love watercress!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I had never heard of it being harmful, but the ASPCA lists it as toxic to dogs:

ASPCA | Spring Parsley

Not sure if there is a certain quantity is toxic, must be because a lot of dog recipes contain parsley.

Looking through the list, I was also surprised to see Pointsettia as relatively safe for dogs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I found this sticky helpful. Someone may have posted this here already. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...640-people-food-not-feed-our-malts-aspca.html


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Whoa! I *think* Spring Parsley is different from regular parsley! This specific list of forbidden plants says "Spring."


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it is confusing because they list Petroselinum crispum as the plant, which is flat leaf parsley, but there is another plant known as spring parsley but it is not common or edible. What is bad about the site is that they do not specify quantities. If small amounts of parsley was dangerous, I think we would already know it.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

As always we know we can count on the great SM families and your abundance of knowledge and resources! :aktion033:

I will have Ann review over the links. Hmm...Maltese loves Watercress!??? I find this amazing to learn as we love to eat Watercress and have a great simple recipe of add-on stir-fried lean beef steak cubes, onions, on top of fresh watercress! In what way do you feed watercress to your Maltese? 

I would also love to know more about the home cooking recipes for your loving furballs!  We have thought about home cooking for Biscuit but we're not sure what is best for the little guy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope all is going well for Biscuit. I have been homecooking for a while now. I have a very fussy eater who doesn't like anything I give her, sometimes even the homecooked food. But with everything that is going on with dog food I just feel best making my own food. I do put it all the supplements needed and make enough food for about two weeks. I just feel better doing it knowing what is going in to it.


----------

